# Where are you from?



## biker (Aug 20, 2015)

I'm interested to know where are you players from.


----------



## Minni (Aug 20, 2015)

England!


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 20, 2015)

im actually mexican but im finding this stupid post 3 years later lmfao


anyways dont feel ashamed of the country you were born in , x.


----------



## jiny (Aug 20, 2015)

America!


----------



## Aestivate (Aug 20, 2015)

KawaiiX3 said:


> America!



So which of the 61 countries?


----------



## jiny (Aug 20, 2015)

Aestivate said:


> So which of the 61 countries?



north america


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Aug 20, 2015)

Michigan, U.S.


----------



## ams (Aug 20, 2015)

Canada! 
View attachment 143821


----------



## Aestivate (Aug 20, 2015)

KawaiiX3 said:


> north america



You know that are still 23 countries right?


----------



## jiny (Aug 20, 2015)

Aestivate said:


> You know that are still 23 countries right?



Texas


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 20, 2015)

Aestivate said:


> You know that are still 23 countries right?



nvm


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes (Aug 20, 2015)

the middle east but I was born and raised in San Diego


----------



## wassop (Aug 20, 2015)




----------



## ShinyYoshi (Aug 20, 2015)

KawaiiX3 said:


> Texas





wassop said:


>



Ayyy, same here


----------



## jiny (Aug 20, 2015)

Jetix said:


> nvm



what
what do you mean I said I'm in texas

the country I live in is NORTH AMERICA
what else do you want me to tell you??!


----------



## Byngo (Aug 20, 2015)

Midwestern U.S.A, right below Michigan


----------



## carlaeleni (Aug 20, 2015)

Norfolk, England


----------



## Clavis (Aug 20, 2015)

KawaiiX3 said:


> what
> what do you mean I said I'm in texas
> 
> the country I live in is NORTH AMERICA
> what else do you want me to tell you??!



North America is a continent. ^^

As for me, France.


----------



## Zandy (Aug 20, 2015)

I'm from Canada .


----------



## Aestivate (Aug 20, 2015)

KawaiiX3 said:


> what
> what do you mean I said I'm in texas
> 
> the country I live in is NORTH AMERICA
> what else do you want me to tell you??!



North America is not a country it's a continent. And 'America' as you first said is a name for both North-America and South-America. North America consists of 23 countries from which one the United States. United states consists out of 50 states and one of them is Texas. Geographical lesson is over now.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 20, 2015)

KawaiiX3 said:


> what
> what do you mean I said I'm in texas
> 
> the country I live in is NORTH AMERICA
> what else do you want me to tell you??!


ughh,i was telling to aestivate u live on Texas,but u ninja''d me ._.


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes (Aug 20, 2015)

so many texans :0


----------



## Llust (Aug 20, 2015)

u.s. - washington state


----------



## jiny (Aug 20, 2015)

Jetix said:


> ughh,i was telling to aestivate u live on Texas,but u ninja''d me ._.



._. whoops well anyways I get it now


----------



## Moddie (Aug 20, 2015)

[Post Removed. Sorry.]


----------



## DoctorGrunge (Aug 20, 2015)

Oklahoma


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 20, 2015)

Kawaii Cupcakes said:


> so many texans :0



I'm another of these too.


----------



## Javocado (Aug 20, 2015)

Riverside CA west coast best coast holla


----------



## tuftdeer (Aug 20, 2015)

arizona


----------



## Nunnafinga (Aug 20, 2015)

tuftdeer said:


> arizona



Same here...Arizona,U.S.A.....in The Valley Of The Sun...........


----------



## Aryxia (Aug 20, 2015)

West coast of Canada~


----------



## aericell (Aug 20, 2015)

Southern California


----------



## StiX (Aug 20, 2015)

The Netherlands~


----------



## MrFrond (Aug 20, 2015)

I'm from good ole' Alaska, and before you ask! Yes, I've seen a moose, NO! There are no igloos, it's cold but we also experience 70-80 degree weather and yes! There is night AND daytime here!


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Aug 20, 2015)

I'm from Asia.


----------



## Bwazey (Aug 20, 2015)

Currently in the United States. Which is just a *joy* to live in.


----------



## CrossAnimal (Aug 20, 2015)

Utah

U.S.A.


----------



## honeymoo (Aug 20, 2015)

nova scotia


----------



## Breath Mint (Aug 20, 2015)

Washington. The real one, not DC.


----------



## kayleee (Aug 20, 2015)

Seattle WA !!!


----------



## riummi (Aug 20, 2015)

NorCal


----------



## GurglingT (Aug 20, 2015)

Originally from Japan.
Now in New York.


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Aug 21, 2015)

Aestivate said:


> North America is not a country it's a continent. And 'America' as you first said is a name for both North-America and South-America. North America consists of 23 countries from which one the United States. United states consists out of 50 states and one of them is Texas. Geographical lesson is over now.


Literally no one refers to South America as America. And most people automatically assume America means The United States of America. Yes, they have multiple meanings. Lots of words have multiple meanings. But we default to a common one.


----------



## okaimii (Aug 21, 2015)

Illinois.


----------



## classically.trained (Aug 21, 2015)

Another proud Texan here!


----------



## xiaonu (Aug 21, 2015)

United States of America in Sunny california


----------



## KeAi (Aug 21, 2015)

Oregon ^-^


----------



## Trickilicky (Aug 21, 2015)

I live in Bedfordshire, England. It's not very exciting.


----------



## Cherry Kisses (Aug 21, 2015)

buckinghamshire england

- - - Post Merge - - -



Trickilicky said:


> I live in Bedfordshire, England. It's not very exciting.



You're rlly close to me!


----------



## Astro Cake (Aug 21, 2015)

Texas, US.


----------



## Nizzy (Aug 21, 2015)

USA
 South Philadelphia,pa


----------



## HungryForCereal (Aug 21, 2015)

singapore


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 21, 2015)

Sweden.. from the capital


----------



## sock (Aug 21, 2015)

England, but currently staying in very wet/cold/rainy/windy N Wales!


----------



## bob and me (Aug 21, 2015)

Netherlands.


----------



## Athera (Aug 21, 2015)

Perth, Australia!


----------



## PHOENIX (Aug 21, 2015)

Glorious England!


----------



## Limon (Aug 21, 2015)

US.


----------



## Hai (Aug 21, 2015)

Germany (North Rhine-Westphalia)


----------



## nintendofan85 (Aug 21, 2015)

Mississippi, United States.


----------



## mogyay (Aug 21, 2015)

scotland, uk!


----------



## Ayaya (Aug 21, 2015)

Indonesia! Probably better known as Bali, which is a city in Indonesia.


----------



## cornimer (Aug 21, 2015)

Canada!


----------



## hedgimon (Aug 21, 2015)

Cambridge, England. Currently living in Scotland for university.


----------



## Celty (Aug 21, 2015)

USA c:


----------



## Trickilicky (Aug 21, 2015)

Cherry Kisses said:


> buckinghamshire england
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Haha yup, Beds/Herts/Bucks is where I grew up


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999 (Aug 21, 2015)

I was born in Boston, but then my family moved to Philadelphia. I've been living there ever since.


----------



## JeffreyAC (Aug 22, 2015)

hariolari said:


> Literally no one refers to South America as America. And most people automatically assume America means The United States of America. Yes, they have multiple meanings. Lots of words have multiple meanings. But we default to a common one.



Most people from the US, yes, but for everyone else America is the whole continent, and some people that live in America but not in the US get mad when someone calls it "America".


----------



## Nightmares (Aug 22, 2015)

England!


----------



## kittysan (Aug 22, 2015)

I'm from the united states


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 22, 2015)

I'm from Canada!


----------



## strawbewwy (Aug 23, 2015)

oregon


----------



## bigger34 (Aug 23, 2015)

America.


----------



## Yuni (Aug 23, 2015)

Melbourne, Australia.


----------



## sinistermark (Aug 24, 2015)

california~


----------



## Amyy (Aug 24, 2015)

melbourne australia woo


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Aug 24, 2015)

Qld australia


----------



## Vizionari (Aug 24, 2015)

California.


----------



## Jake (Aug 24, 2015)

England but live in Australia



Amyy said:


> melbourne australia woo



aka gods country (((


----------



## Nuclear Bingo (Aug 24, 2015)

I'm from Texas too ya'll. yeehaw


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Aug 24, 2015)

MINNESOTA YEAHHHHHH


----------



## biker (Aug 25, 2015)

Omg, so many people from Texas and no one from South America...


----------



## oreo (Aug 25, 2015)

BC, Canada. I love it here!


----------



## Dinosaurz (Aug 25, 2015)

London lol


----------



## Acruoxil (Aug 25, 2015)

Originally from Manchester, UK. Moved to New Delhi, India when I was little. Been here since.


----------



## lutrea (Aug 25, 2015)

Ohio, U.S. 

The state where you can have all four seasons in one week.


----------



## 00jachna (Aug 25, 2015)

Sweden


----------



## Albuns (Aug 25, 2015)

lutrea said:


> Ohio, U.S.
> 
> The state where you can have all four seasons in one week.



If what you're saying is that there can be flipping snow in July, then I need to move to Ohio immediately.


----------



## Charmed (Aug 25, 2015)

I'm from Washington, US


----------



## AS176 (Aug 25, 2015)

Imaginationland, my brain


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Aug 26, 2015)

I'm from hell


----------

